# fiberglass molds



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

i need to build a mold for my fiberglass dash, i attempted to use wood but i couldn't really get it the way i wanted it so i went out and bought like a case of spray foam but my problem is now that the foam doesn't stay where i want it to. my dad was talking to a friend at work and he said he just went out and bought a big block of foam and cut it so it would fit into place then cut out w/e shape he wanted it to look like. tell me what u guys think.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

what if u cover the dash in a fleece, and fiberglass over it, then u have a fiber glass mold of it


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

ya that would work if i wanted to to do some real basic curves but how do i do it to get real drastic curves and deep dips in my dash. thanx bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

come on fellas help a country boy out. :biggrin:


----------



## shorty (Apr 8, 2003)

do a search for this guy.steve cornells impala.pretty sure its on cardomain it is very explained in detail.making the skeleton frame,pulling the flece,applying resin and bondo,and then wala.you cover it or get it covered.do it yourself save alot of money most in labor.flece and resin is cheap.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

steve cornell's impala
search that on google, he has his own site, he doesnt tell how to do a dash but he explains how he did his trunk, and i have to say thats one CLEAN ass set up.....


----------



## shorty (Apr 8, 2003)

I did my trunk similar to his.its a pretty simple process once yo get the hang of it.just takes a while.you could do a dash the same way .if you wanted curves just have to strecth the fleece the shape you want it to go.mabey have to add or remove some material.you could also try a proudct called milled fiber its basically the mat ground up into a crystal forum.you then add to the resin to make a paste to your thickness then you can form it.really dont know if anything im telling you will work for your dash just a thought.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Are you trying to make a mold of your dash, or a you trying to conform your dash into something to add stuff into the dash, like pods and things like that. If you want a mold, enusre that you have some plyable, like plasic to cover you dash before you start to work with Fleece and resigns, But once you get all the wrinkles an bad conformities out of the dash mold, then you will be able to lay down a good mold of your dash, maybe I am nuking it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

thanx for all the info and im gonna check that steve guys impala out keep the good work coming :biggrin:


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

we need more action in this section of the boards... JOOOOOOST post some picsssss


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

I JUST HAD MY DASH COVERED WITH THAT FLEXABLE SHIT, KINDA LIKE FIBERGLASS BUT IT'S STILL SOFT AND FLEXABLE BUT IT'S VERRY SMOOTH. I'LL POST PICS OF MINE. ALSO THIS IS THE CAR I JUST FINISHED PUTTING JUICE ON, LOOK AT THE DASH, IT'S THE SAME SHIT.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

actaully now that i think about it, i might need a new dash for my 1980 silverado pick up, i need to build in 1/2 10" subs and an ampp into it


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

heres the site.
http://www.rtol.net/scornell/


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

damn keep em coming, ya my old man called to get that block of foam to start carving my mold for my dash it was like $160 for a fucking block of foam so i got to call around and see where i can find something less expensive. cause there is no way in hell ima spend almost 200 for a fucking mold but thanx fellas keep them coming


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

think of other alternatives.....i cant think of anything at the moment, but just look around at things when u walk/drive around


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

hahaha your funny man i could walk for 20 miles and hit nothin but corn fields and that occasional migrant housing complex.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T-bow_@Oct 7 2003, 08:27 PM
> *hahaha your funny man i could walk for 20 miles and hit nothin but corn fields and that occasional migrant housing complex.*


 then walk 40 miles


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

what about a plaster mold....its a thought..i do these when making fiberglass boxes usually


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

NOT THAT ANYBODY CARES, BUT THIS IS THE MURAL I'M HAVING PUT ON MY HOOD.
ON THE DASH I'M THINKING ABOUT PUTTING "THE WORLD IS YOURS"
AND UNDERNEATH "MAKE WAY FOR THE BAD GUY"
ALSO JUST THE PICTURE NOT THE FRAME OR THE WORDS. WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

what model and color is your car.....scarface is the man...."this town is like one big pussy ya know, just sitting around waiting to get fucked"...


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 8 2003, 01:26 AM
> *what model and color is your car.....scarface is the man...."this town is like one big pussy ya know, just sitting around waiting to get fucked"...*


CLASSIC LINE!!
THIS IS THE CAR...ALSO IT HAS FULL GHOST ON BOTH SIDES.
<-------------------------------------------------------------------
MY CAR IS COCAINE WHITE, IT'S A 85 LINCOLN TOWN CAR. IT'S COMPLETLY SHAVED: MOLDING, DOORS AND ALL EMBLEMS EXCEPT THE ONES THAT SAY TOWNCAR. I HAD TO KEEP THEM!










PLEANTY OF ROOM FOR MY MURAL!!











Last edited by stankin85 at Oct 8 2003, 02:50 AM


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

GREAT PIC!!


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Hey stankin 85, first off, very nice car.

The murals your talking about putting on will be very nice.


My questions are:

1) What brand of door popper did you go with?
2) Did you hook them up and if you did how hard was it?

I'm thinking about shaving my handles on my car.

Keep posting those pics.

PS: I know this isn't concerning this thread (I apologize for jumping in)

Later
TC


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

thats gonna be some hot shit...the big pile of coke should blend in good with the paint lol


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tcvaldez_@Oct 8 2003, 10:27 AM
> *Hey stankin 85, first off, very nice car.
> 
> The murals your talking about putting on will be very nice.
> ...


 THANKS FOR THE PROPS, I WENT WITH AUTOLOC 45LB SELINOIDS. MY CAR ALREADY HAD FACTORY POPPERS SO I DIDN'T HAVE TO BUY THE WHOLE KIT.
AND YES I SHAVED THE DOORS MYSELF. ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS CUT A PIECE OF METEL THE SIZE OF YOUR HANDLES, REMOVE YOUR HANDLES AND KEY HOLE WELD THE METAL IN (NOTE JUST ON THE FOUR CORNERS OR ELSE THE METAL WILL GET TOO HOT AND START TO BOW IN) AND GRIND YOUR WELDS AND BONDO OR FIBERGLASS.
THE SELINOIDS COME WITH INSTRUCTIONS, YOU MIGHT HAVE TO TWEEK IT A LITTLE BUT THATS THE FUN IN IT!


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

That's one project I would really like to add to my list of shit to do to my car.

What about a trunk popper. Would happen to know if those are as ez to install?

Later
TC


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 8 2003, 01:42 PM
> *thats gonna be some hot shit...the big pile of coke should blend in good with the paint lol*


 HERE IS A SHOT OF THE DASH...WELL NO DASH, I'M PUTTING THE DASH BACK IN TOMORROW. ALSO I'M GETTING MY GLOVE BOX DONE TOO. I JUST HAVE TO FIND ONE THAT DOESN'T HAVE A BOW IN IT. THE OLD MAN THAT HAD THE CAR BEFORE I GOT IT NEVER USED THE LOCK TO OPEN IT, HE JUST PULLED IT OPEN!


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

HERE IS ALL THE WOOG THAT GOES BACK ON IT, I'M THINKING ABOUT REPLACING IT TO. ANY IDEAS?


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tcvaldez_@Oct 8 2003, 06:52 PM
> *That's one project I would really like to add to my list of shit to do to my car.
> 
> What about a trunk popper. Would happen to know if those are as ez to install?
> ...


 MINE HAD FACTORY POPPERS AND SELINOIDS IN THE TRUNK. IT STILL WORKS GREAT, SO I HAVEN'T MESSED WITH IT. BUT I WOULD SAY IT WOULD BE EASIER THAN THE DOORS CAUSE YOU ONLY HAVE TO ADD A SELINOID, YOU DON'T HAVE TO SHAVE ANYTHING.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

hell ya man scarface is the way to go. "i always tell the truth even when i lie" got to love that one, but thats gonna look sick as hell post some pics after u get it done.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stankin85_@Oct 9 2003, 12:04 AM
> *HERE IS ALL THE WOOG THAT GOES BACK ON IT, I'M THINKING ABOUT REPLACING IT TO. ANY IDEAS?
> 
> 
> ...


Have all those parts that are wood, plastic- chrome plated, you`ll thank me later :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

